
Twitter is down - tosh
https://outage.report/twitter
======
codedrome
A slightly amusing side effect is that the app shows you as having -1
followers and following -1 people.

------
friendscallmejw
The summer of outages continues. With Twitter down, I have nowhere to vent my
frustrations about it :/

